# females and when do they ...



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

when do they start getting sexual ? .. as i just read about Tail Wagging and i saw kiko do this the other day , it looked rather funny at the time ive never seen a bird wag its tail .. and today she has been very nippy and aggressive ,, this isn't a sign of her getting randy is it ? she also landed on my head for the first time today and was preening my hair for about 2 hours !


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

My female just hit 1 year and 2 months and she has just started masterbating frequently, but I think it depends on the bird as they all develop differently. Im not sure what you mean by tail wagging? you mean like shake their tails or? Being nippy could be hormones if she continues to be aggressive you could put her on longer nights....

Mine love my head, Aero always lands on my head and plays with my hair lol


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

thanks for the quick response i actually think it was you who posted the link to the bird behaviour site ? ... and it said the following ... 

'' Tail Wagging
Ever petted your female bird on the back or by the tail and had her "wag her tail" in response? Well, stop it, because you're turning her on, and she might start to lay eggs! '' 

my tiel is only approx 3 month old is that too soon ? yes she was just on her perch swishing her tail from side to side she did it for about 5 minutes or so and i have only seen her do it the once i was just startled when i read that on the behaviour list ! lol 

ahh can nipping be out of lack of sleep ? i never thought of that as i think i have been disturbing her sleep , but we have started a new routine tonight where she has now gone into the spare bedroom to sleep so im hoping that will help her get a good nights sleep as im usually up all night working on projects and have been disturbing her sleep so that could explain the nippyness. im just trying to gather as much information about the whole female and egg laying as i can.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I dont know about the tail wagging...mine do it after a bath and at random times to  maybe more experienced members can shed some light on that.

I think 3 months is a little early to be starting breeding behaviour though but it could happen. Id be more concerned if she started mating with objects and/or asking to be mated with. 

Yes Ive heard lack of sleep can make them grumpy too so that could be it. Id see how the better sleep affects her and then go from there.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Was it rubbing back and forth, or ruffling her tail feathers? Just ruffling the feathers is not sexual. If it was back and forth, and downward on the perch, it may be that your bird is actually male, and it was in fact masturbation. My male always bites my fingernails before attempting to get it on with my hand (not that I let him). Was this the type of nipping you were experiencing today?

As far as female hormones, I honestly can't say. I'm learning about that myself right now. Irritability can be caused by lack of sleep, although in my experience if a bird is sleep deprived, they usually just nap during the day. Your new night routine will be good for her, though.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've had five month old tiel babies copulating with each other, and I've heard of babies doing it as early as three months. So it's possible.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Tail wagging or tail bobbing? Tail bobbing can be a sign of respiratory problems.


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

thanks guys for the responses it wasn't bobbing it was wagging like a dog wags it tail it was just swaying from side to side almost like she was shaking her booty , i thought she was dancing as i did have some music on at the time . 

enigma - the nipping is just going crazy at my hands , she used to be scared of everything and shake i think she has found her confidence now though she started on my ears too ! lol **** her bites hurt like **** lol , im currently following the clicker training that lperry posted up but it isnt going so well at the minute because when she doesnt go for my finger and i offer the treat she ignores the treat and goes for my finger lol !! i have a feeling its going to be a battle of wits lol she is very stubborn but i think it may be my fault because i have spoilt her so much lol 

i'm going to keep a close eye on the tail wagging and watch for any nesting behaviour


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay sorry for the graphic video Im about to put up but was it like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzRWG1vQFNw This is a male cockatiel mating with a perch.

or like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd4U-T3uvh8 If its the latter I dont think you have anything to worry about with nesting at the moment but keep an eye out anyway.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

That link you was on about was from here http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php

And here is my lucky doing the dirty with the swing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YusAb6vCtv0


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

haha Lucky mates like a boy?!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yea she does the heart wings too


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

sarah it was deffo like the first video not the second one that is exactly what she was doing !! ive only seen her do it the once so im not too concerned yet i just wanted to get a heads up 

yes lperry that was the link dirty birds lol


----------

